# Embarrissing mishap on silver meteror



## paul boynton (Feb 2, 2011)

As a kid I have travel by rail across the US nine times. I just cant get enough of rail travel. There is something very special about trains and I believe that the travel part of a vacation is as important as the vacation itself. After I got married I wanted to share my experiences with my wife. Recenty we took a trip to Orlando florida on Amtrak's Silver Meteror. We booked a viewliner roomette. We had a wonderful time. While traveling we never closed the curtains as we enjoyed viewing the countryside and assumed that the train was traveling so fast that our privacy would not be disturbed. On the return trip into New York we woke up after a full night of rest somewhere in Virginia. The morning was bright and sunny. It was time to wash up and get ready for breakfast so my wife decided to go first. The berths were still open so there was only a small spot to stand in front of the sink. She turned on the overhead light and sink light then pulled off her nightgown. Remember the train is going about 60mph. I sat on the lower berth looking out the window as she was sponge bathing herself totally naked. Out of nowhere a double decker commuter train full of people heading to Washington D.C. is next to us going the exact same speed. Now in the old days this was common around cities but i never thought this could happen these days with limited passenger travel. Anyhow this commuter train stayed with us at that speed for what seemed like an eternity. I was so shocked that I couldn't get a quick warning out to her. I saw several people look right at her while others didnt look up from their papers. When she realized all these people were viewing her she tried to duck but the space was too small so all she could do was try and cover her breasts with her arm and bend forward. She was horrified. As the train was still right next to us she panicked again and jump onto the lower berth and scrambled to get under the covers. The passengers in the train continued to watch her do this till we finally were able to get the curtain closed but by then it was too late and Im sure the stories were flying in many offices that day. I can laugh about this but she still doesnt want to talk about it. Hey I told her she has great boobs and Im sure she brightened up several morning commuters day.


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Feb 2, 2011)

That's a great opening post -- you should join us by registering a new account!

As for the story itself...

In the case of most Amtrak windows there's virtually no way to see in during a bright and sunny morning due to the window tinting. You can only see in at night and only when all the compartment lights are turned on. It seems quite possible to me that these folks in the other train were merely looking at your train's exterior and not actually seeing you or your wife. I know that makes for a less interesting story but unless these two trains were in a tunnel somewhere I doubt anyone saw what was actually happening inside your compartment. That might be some good information to give to your wife as well. 

In any case happy trails. ^_^


----------



## Partyman (Feb 2, 2011)

LOL, I am sure someday she will laugh about that. Someday that will be a good story for the grand kids.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Feb 2, 2011)

:hi: Welcome to the forum! Nice memory for sure!! :wub: It's true that every train ride is an adventure, some more so than others! Like the fact that you complimented your wife on her appearance, smart men do that!  Lots of us have stories about rolling into stations or stopping where it's unexpected and people are outside the train while we had our curtains open and were doing stuff best done in a state of undress! :giggle:


----------



## paul boynton (Feb 2, 2011)

Thanks Daxomni, yes it was a sunny morning with the sun rising on the opposite side of the train. And this commuter train was on the track next to us so hardy any sunlight was between the cars and she had all the overhead and mirror lights on. They had just a good of view of her as I did. She couldnt hide anything, she was outright naked with a good, Id say 12-15 people looking at her. One guy was even smiling. But it will make her feel better if I tell her what you said. Im curious of what was said on the other train. They must have had a great laugh.


----------



## the_traveler (Feb 2, 2011)

Or about accidently mooning cars at grade crossings while using the toilet!


----------



## PA Traveler (Feb 2, 2011)

On a trip from Vancouver to Seattle, there was a group of nudists who were just waiting for the train to come by to moon it as we went by. :giggle:


----------



## the_traveler (Feb 2, 2011)

PA Traveler said:


> On a trip from Vancouver to Seattle, there was a group of nudists who were just waiting for the train to come by to moon it as we went by. :giggle:


If you take the CZ in summer, you're almost certain of getting mooned by the kayakers on the Colorado River!



(It's a tradition!)


----------



## Trainmans daughter (Feb 2, 2011)

the_traveler said:


> PA Traveler said:
> 
> 
> > On a trip from Vancouver to Seattle, there was a group of nudists who were just waiting for the train to come by to moon it as we went by. :giggle:
> ...


Ahh, the famous "Moon River". Sitting in the SSL, I waited and waited and waited with my camera ready when we went through that area. Then I turned my attention to the Uno game across the way for just a moment, and.....you guessed it. I missed it! Oh well, there's always next time.


----------



## Sbaitso (Feb 3, 2011)

I'm sorry to hear about her mishap, but I'm glad to hear that she enjoyed traveling by train with you. Next time she's going to want you to spring for a bedroom so she doesn't have to worry about that!


----------



## chuljin (Feb 3, 2011)

the_traveler said:


> Or about accidently mooning cars at grade crossings while using the toilet!


I wouldn't do that at a grade crossing...that's someone else. I won't mention his name, but it's the same as mine. :giggle:

I will, however, do it in the trainshed at CHI. :giggle:


----------

